# Close to Home with my 5D mkIII



## thereyougo! (Mar 18, 2012)

I managed to grab a good deal on a Canon 5D mkIII and sold my mkII to ease the pain of purchase.  Focussing is quicker and more precise, but the menu system is very different from the MKII


Decided to take it for a trial run up the mountain behind our house today before I cooked Mother's Day lunch:


Canon 5D mk III EF 24 - 70 @ f/16 and 59mm 1/30





another-view-down-the-M4 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


24 - 70 L @ 43mm f/16 1/50





View-down-the-M4 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


24 - 70 L @40mm f/14 1/80





Afan-Valley by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Mar 19, 2012)

Had meetings in Cardiff today so took the new Canon with me (waiting for my Pentax to be picked up as several things are wrong with it after a bit of a knock in the Lakes) It's a while since I have been to the Bay area:


Canon 5D mk III EF 24 - 70 f/13 28mm 1/100 ISO 100





Wales-Millenium-centre,-Cardiff by singingsnapper, on Flickr


I wandered into the centre of Cardiff following my meetings and grabbed some shots along the river Taff as the sun set:


Canon 5D mk III EF 24 - 70 28mm @ f/16 7 shots combined in photomatix





Cardiff-River-Terrace-at-Sunset by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Canon 5D mkIII EF 24 - 70 L f/16 24mm 30 secs ISO 200





looking-down-the-taff by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## DorkSterr (Mar 19, 2012)

Very nice lets see some really high ISOs. 6400 and up.


----------



## stevepokal (Mar 19, 2012)

thats one very scenic area you live in haha. i like the second photo a bit more, like the way the lights hitting the clouds and shining through onto the mountains, or are those hills?


----------



## thereyougo! (Mar 20, 2012)

DorkSterr said:


> Very nice lets see some really high ISOs. 6400 and up.


I posted them in response to your post in the Canon section


----------



## thereyougo! (Mar 20, 2012)

I went for a wander with the Canon and took some shots under the M4 overpass and it was very dark so was forced to use high ISO.  Am very impressed with the low light performance here:


Canon 5D Mark III EF 24 - 70 @ f/8 and 25mm 1/5  ISO 6400 (handheld resting against a pillar) No Noise reduction on this and sharpened using Nik Pro sharpener





Under-the-motorway-with-no-noise-reduction by singingsnapper, on Flickr


with NR in Define:





Under-the-M4-with-NR by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## thereyougo! (Mar 21, 2012)

Back up the mountain after dark again but with the Canon.


Canon 5D mkIII EF 70 - 200 IS f/2.8L @ 115mm and f/16 72 seconds ISO 100





Nighttime at Taibach by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Mar 23, 2012)

At sunset on my way up the mountain to take the previous shot:


Canon 5D mkIII 24 - 70L at 66mm and f/11 2 shots combined in photomatix and adjusted in CS5





Swansea-Bay-as-the-sun-sets-over-the-Gower by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Mar 23, 2012)

Took a bike ride to Mumbles this evening and took my Canon in my Pannier with a couple of lenses.


This is Mumbles Lifeboat station and the end of the pier:


Canon 5D mkIII 70 - 200 IS f/2.8 at 200mm and f/6.3 1/250 ISO 100





Mumbles-Lifeboat by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Just as I headed back towards Swansea, the sun was setting and Oystermouth Castle's floodlights lit the castle:


Canon 5D mk III 70 - 200 at 200mm f/5.6 and 1/100 (and I just remembered that the IS was turned off as was last using it on a tripod!) and ISO 800





Oystermouth-Castle-in-Mumbles-at-Dusk by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## JustinZ850 (Mar 24, 2012)

Awsome shots!!!


----------



## loic (Mar 24, 2012)

perhaps the mark3 is good, but:
- the 3 fird images are overexposed
- there for all the photograps few contrast

may you reedit the entire serie??? so mark 3 is perhaps a not so good investment! what is the optic?


----------



## loic (Mar 24, 2012)

ok : 70-200... results are better with a fix-200, or 300mm,
but why have you choose f/6.5 opening?


----------



## mjhoward (Mar 24, 2012)

Everybody is always hung up on the 'High ISO' but what I find impressive when looking at these photos, assuming these are not HDR or composites, is the Dynamic Range.


----------



## matthewo (Mar 24, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> Everybody is always hung up on the 'High ISO' but what I find impressive when looking at these photos, assuming these are not HDR or composites, is the Dynamic Range.


 
+1 the 3rd shot on top of the mountain the could look like hdr


----------



## thereyougo! (Mar 24, 2012)

matthewo said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > Everybody is always hung up on the 'High ISO' but what I find impressive when looking at these photos, assuming these are not HDR or composites, is the Dynamic Range.
> ...


It's not HDR. I've identified the photographs that have combined images.


----------



## thereyougo! (Mar 24, 2012)

loic said:


> perhaps the mark3 is good, but:- the 3 fird images are overexposed- there for all the photograps few contrastmay you reedit the entire serie??? so mark 3 is perhaps a not so good investment! what is the optic?


Is your monitor calibrated? Mine certainly is and I don't believe they are overexposed. Please read the posts for optics I rarely omit exif information


----------



## thereyougo! (Mar 24, 2012)

loic said:


> ok : 70-200... results are better with a fix-200, or 300mm,but why have you choose f/6.5 opening?


I chose to shoot at f/5.6 to keep shutter speed up without upping ISO unnecessarily as the subject was at infinity in any case. On a f/2.8 lens this is a pretty sharp aperture.

Oh and as I have said to someone else, Perhaps you would like to share your images?  I would never dream of passing comment on someone else's work before I'd posted some of mine.  It's difficult to get a view of whether someone has any credibility unless they are prepared to put themselves on the parapet themselves.


----------



## thereyougo! (Mar 28, 2012)

Cycled again from Swansea's new SA1 development to Mumbles and back on another fine evening.


This is the lifeboat station again slightly different light and a different lens:


Canon 5D mk III EF 28 - 300L at 300mm and f/8 1/250 ISO 100





Mumbles-Lifeboat-station by singingsnapper, on Flickr


On the way back I knew I would like to take a picture of the new bridge linking one part of the waterfront to the other over the river Tawe:


Canon 5D Mk III EF 28 - 300L at 28mm f/11 1/40 ISO 100





bridge-over-the-Tawe by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Mar 28, 2012)

These look good!


----------



## thereyougo! (Mar 28, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> These look good!


There's lots of noise on Canon rumours that images aren't sharp SOOC.  But there is too much pixel peeping going on and people saying that they have to sharpen images.  Most digital images have to be sharpened because of the way digital imaging works and because of the anti aliasing filter.  It's a great camera.  Ok it doesn't have 36 mp, but I have great L glass from 14 - 300mm (14L II, 16 - 35 L II 24 - 70 L 70  - 200 IS 2.8 L and 28 - 300L- got that one for a trip to Colombia where I didn't want to carry the full set with me - I turned out to have full blown flu and didn't leave my room until I left for Lima).  I do think you can have too much of a good thing as far as megapixels are concerned and although on paper the figures are good for the D800 I'm hppy with the images I am getting from the mk III.  Low light is drastically better and AF is better and quicker, though I usually use single point in any case.  My Pentax 645D is being picked up to be repaired tomorrow so I probably won't see that for 6 - 8 weeks so got the mkIII as an excellent back up camera.


----------



## Mygixxer (Mar 28, 2012)

You got some fantastic photo's there! Love the "looking down the taff" and "night time at taibach"


----------



## OpticMemory (Mar 28, 2012)

wow .. the 5d mark III is awesome!!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Mar 29, 2012)

thereyougo! said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > These look good!
> ...



I just got mine...have not done much with it yet but snap around the inside of the house to see what it does on P, I'm good with it! I'll be away in a week and its going to be fun to have it with me.


----------



## thereyougo! (Mar 29, 2012)

Went to a lower part of the mountain to get a slightly different perspective of things this evening around sunset.


This is five shots merged in HDR Efex Pro.


Canon 5D mk III EF 28 - 300 L @ f/16 and 40mm 





Swansea-Bay-just-after-sunset by singingsnapper, on Flickr


And another traffic movement shot over the M4


Canon 5D MK III 28  - 300L at f/16 and 105mm 30 secs exposure





Another-M4-light-show by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Mar 31, 2012)

Popped into Cardiff today to my usual salon for a much needed haircut as I headed back to teh train station I took a stroll through Royal Arcade which like all the other arcades in Cardiff has a nice feel to them:


Canon 5D mk III EF 24 - 70L @ 27mm and f/16 4 seconds ISO 100





Royal-Arcade-Cardiff by singingsnapper, on Flickr


After getting off the train, I wondered what the subway I walk through on my way home would look like as a photo, and I quite like the result.  I have processed the same photo in slightly different ways in Silver Efex one a fairly straight B&W conversion the other useing an Ilford Pan 50 profile


Canon 5D mk III 24 - 70L @ 35mm and f/5 1/15 ISO 1250





Port-Talbot-Subway by singingsnapper, on Flickr


and the Ilford profile:





Port-Talbot-subway-Pan-50 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 31, 2012)

loic said:


> perhaps the mark3 is good, but:
> - the 3 fird images are overexposed
> - there for all the photograps few contrast
> 
> may you reedit the entire serie??? so mark 3 is perhaps a not so good investment! what is the optic?



The MarkIII is a great investment. It's not the CAMERA that is to blame for overexposure, it's the photographer... And neither of the photos that you listed are overexposed. 

Lrn2photography


----------



## thereyougo! (Mar 31, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> loic said:
> 
> 
> > perhaps the mark3 is good, but:- the 3 fird images are overexposed- there for all the photograps few contrastmay you reedit the entire serie??? so mark 3 is perhaps a not so good investment! what is the optic?
> ...


Thanks Tyler. You're right of course. Camera meters can sometimes be fooled but it's up to the photographer to interpret what the camera's saying. I shoot in a mixture of aperture priority and manual and the meter is the guide not the decision maker that's the photographer's job


----------

